# COD 5 Your class set up thread



## wrx man

I was going to do a poll but there are too many guns.

My fave class is the following :-

Perk 1 - Bouncing Betty's (Gotta love em)
Perk 2 - Overkill
Perk 3 - Deep impact

Primary weapon - PPSH with round drum
Secondry weapon - Springfield sniper

Frag and taiban gas for my grenades.

This combo on Courtyard or dome is a 50 killfest for me. However if playing headquarters then it has to be on hangar :thumb:

Just a little PPSH reminder :thumb:


----------



## xyber

wrx man said:


> I was going to do a poll but there are too many guns.
> 
> My fave class is the following :-
> 
> Perk 1 - Bouncing Betty's (Gotta love em)
> Perk 2 - Overkill
> Perk 3 - Deep impact
> 
> Primary weapon - PPSH with round drum
> Secondry weapon - Springfield sniper
> 
> Frag and taiban gas for my grenades.
> 
> This combo on Courtyard or dome is a 50 killfest for me. However if playing headquarters then it has to be on hangar :thumb:


Same as me, PPSH is near unstoppable close range! I have sussed out a sneaky trick with C4 though so ill use that sometimes on the rights levels

If I fancy a decent sniping session I still go back to COD3 on the Poisson level though, best game for it I think, except for Creek on COD4 but that always gets skipped annoyingly


----------



## wrx man

xyber said:


> Same as me, PPSH is near unstoppable close range! I have sussed out a sneaky trick with C4 though so ill use that sometimes on the rights levels
> 
> If I fancy a decent sniping session I still go back to COD3 on the Poisson level though, best game for it I think, except for Creek on COD4 but that always gets skipped annoyingly


Whats your c4 trick


----------



## rockape

rank 34 at the mo, so no over kill yet.

primary weapon mg42

bouncin' betties
stoppin power
deep impact

frag grenade
taiban gas


----------



## wrx man

The MG42 is a very competent gun, just a touch too much recoil.

The FG is a good un aswell, just runs out of ammo too quick


----------



## wrx man

The new prestige badges for info :thumb:


----------



## xyber

Some levels have areas that the opposing team congregate to, normally areas with cover to take long shots at you, if you place C4 on ceilings or high on walls they never get spotted, so you can hold them back with PPSH and detonate for multi kills, or place them and use yourself as bait, ie if your in a high position, people will go all out just to get up there and kill you, like that high up hut on the coastal village level, place the C4 on the underside of the floor, thats always a good one


----------



## wrx man

xyber said:


> Some levels have areas that the opposing team congregate to, normally areas with cover to take long shots at you, if you place C4 on ceilings or high on walls they never get spotted, so you can hold them back with PPSH and detonate for multi kills, or place them and use yourself as bait, ie if your in a high position, people will go all out just to get up there and kill you, like that high up hut on the coastal village level, place the C4 on the underside of the floor, thats always a good one


I love it when the newbies camp in that hut on cliffside :lol:

They think a bouncing betty is gonna stop anyone getting in there lol.


----------



## Deano

depends what mode i'm on. if i'm sniping on hardcore TDM i have bouncing bettys, camouflage, deep impact and ordnance training. but my fave is the mp44 with silencer, frag x2, camo and steady aim. i'm a sneaky bstard.lol.


----------



## shredder1uk

Right PPSH with round drum
perks jugganought
bettys
martydom
This gets me rounds like this.


----------



## wrx man

Is cod any good on the Pc ?


----------



## Brazo

Currently use The M1 Garund Rifle on the larger maps with bazooka for the vehicle maps and betties for the larger non vehicle maps. All with stopping power

Also use an SMG on the small to medium maps currently levelling up the type 100, also use stopping power and steady aim. 

Currently at level 32 but after the xmas break rekindled my interest I am now getting bored of it again!


----------



## [email protected]

wrx man said:


> Is cod any good on the Pc ?


I love it even though im only canon fodder tbh


----------



## wrx man

^^^ lol ^^^


----------



## iceman98

loving the mp40 at the min trying to finish of all the headshots got about 50 to go 

i go with mp40, betties, stopping power, and change the last one on what level comes up. go with frag and gas

at the min am rank 59 2nd time round


----------



## Beeste

I am so sh!te at this my sons refuse to let me play it anymore :lol: I always end up on the bottom of the end of game list. I have never lasted longer than about 5 seconds.


----------



## K600RYS

shredder1uk said:


> Right PPSH with round drum
> perks jugganought
> bettys
> martydom
> This gets me rounds like this.


Look how bad the guys are you are playing and you died 97 times using jug Fail!


----------



## shredder1uk

Not fail on free for all is it silly. Lets see your ownage then.


----------



## oakesy

I must admit shredder, Faggotnaut is for the 8 year olds that play it and you're still only getting a 2.5 ish to 1 kill/death ratio.

Depending on the game type and map I change my setup, although I really like MP40, Double mags, Betties, Double Tap, and a cheeky Martydom to catch the teabaggers:thumb:.


----------



## K600RYS

shredder1uk said:


> Not fail on free for all is it silly. Lets see your ownage then.


5.81 kdr springs to mind :thumb:


----------



## rushy

Gutted, I have it on the Wii and even from those screen shots your graphics are so much better and the game play in the vid looks much more sharper.


----------



## oakesy

rushy said:


> Gutted, I have it on the Wii and even from those screen shots your graphics are so much better and the game play in the vid looks much more sharper.


I bet you get knackered after running on the spot and 'throwing' grenades for 15 minutes a game!!


----------



## nighty

I try to only use sniper rifles currently using the Kar98 love that sniper the best by far. I use that with scope or bayonet, bettys, stopping power and deep impact or steady aim.

Currently on third prestige cant remember what rank though.


----------



## shredder1uk

K600RYS said:


> 5.81 kdr springs to mind :thumb:


lets see the pics then.


----------



## K600RYS

Here's an old CoD:4 Taster. I'm Dusty_Turban btw. And at the time that guy frank was second in the world


----------



## shredder1uk

That don't show your kdr does it.


----------



## K600RYS

shredder1uk said:


> That don't show your kdr does it.


I'll take some time for you tommorow and do it.


----------



## shredder1uk

lovley


----------



## shredder1uk

Another


----------



## wrx man

Im loving the sniper challenges ATM.

Got 3400 points in a game of headquarters last night 

Im no superastar on it, i just love doing challenges


----------



## theshrew

shredder1uk said:


> Another


Are you Rambo ? How the hell did you get that many kills ?


----------



## theshrew

I only got the game on Sat and am upto level 19 so far. Loving the game so far i just want some better guns.


----------



## Eddy

these games where people are getting 200 odd kills im assuming its on pc. what game mode is it.

reason I ask is I have always wanted them to add a 1 hour deathmatch or similar for the consoles so that you could end up with crazy scores.


----------



## wrx man

Arggh

1 hour death match :thumb:

Most kills i have got is 76 in a game of headquarters, although i did die 70 times lol


----------



## shredder1uk

theshrew said:


> Are you Rambo ? How the hell did you get that many kills ?


Small mapand having good back up from my clan. My best round on dome is 223 kills and 34 deaths. Had about 98 dog kills though lol.


----------



## wrx man

shredder1uk said:


> Small mapand having good back up from my clan. *My best round on dome is 223 kills and 34 deaths*. Had about 98 dog kills though lol.


On Pc dude?


----------



## wrx man

I hit prestige 2 last night after a sniping montage :thumb:

Only at rank 7 now so im doing challenge by challenge with each gun starting with the crappy ones first. 

Im 29 kills into the SVT40. Love Cod 5


----------

